
Typography App for iPhone - nirmal
http://typographyapp.com/
======
gchpaco
One of only a handful of programs I've seen on the iPhone that hyphenate
properly. I wish the typeface specimen list was larger and included other,
common typefaces (for example, Bembo, or a wider selection of sans serifs);
those are some of my favorite things to peruse. There's quite a few odd little
things thrown in that are entertaining--the Mac keyboard layout, for example.

It's not going to replace a specimen catalog, but might be useful for someone
with a designer's eye who wants to learn more about the typographic side.

------
potatolicious
Is this available in a convenient desktop format? I don't do web design on my
phone but I _do_ do it on my computer ;)

~~~
dangrover
Yeah, but if it were a desktop app, it wouldn't have magic App Store juju and
would lose all novelty. :) I'm buying it though.

------
KillerQueenBee
This looks like a cool, interesting, and useful app. Why _aren't_ there more
apps like this for the desktop? Is it because the Iphone is a cooler platform?

Also, typographic reference books can double as art books, so I wonder if
designers will use this app and apps like these instead of books?

~~~
dangrover
Art Director's Toolkit is a great app for the Mac whose feature set has a
_little_ intersection with this app's: <http://www.code-
line.com/software/artdirectorstoolkit5/>

